
Should we wipe mosquitoes off the face of the earth? - spking
https://www.theguardian.com/global/2016/feb/10/should-we-wipe-mosquitoes-off-the-face-of-the-earth
======
dozzie
Yes, let's repeat what China did to sparrows around 1960. It surely won't bite
us in the ass.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Pests_Campaign](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Pests_Campaign)

